# tuna popping rod



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys i havent really had that much experience throwing poppers for YFT. I am hoping to get into it this summer and was looking for some advice from some of the more experienced guys on here. I am looking to get a spinning set up. For the reel I was looking at a Saragosa 14000F but I have no idea where to even start for the rod. I was wondering what kind of rods yall use when throwing poppers? If someone could make a suggestion on a reasonably priced popping rod, I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,

John


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

john , prices for a decent popping ( truly a popping rod ) as many would say any 7 ft rod would work !! doubt if popping would be from @ least $275 to quite a few more that $500.
But for our Tuna the OTI TS 40/60 its hard to beat , price wise & quality.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

For tuna popping in GOM, I prefer longer 8' - 8'6" popping rod.
The reason is that there is definitely advantage of casting farther around rigs. The average sizes of yft are under 100 lbs though you encounter yft in 100 - 150 lbs range sometimes. For tuna under 100 lbs, longer 8' - 8'6' rods isn't big issue at all.
As Mad Marlin suggested OTI Tuna Spiner is a good choice for starter who doesn't want to spend lots of money for tackles.

Once you get into popping seriously, you can upgrade your rods.


----------

